# How often do you have BMS whilst ovulating ?



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

This may sound like a silly question but I was just wondering if you do it every day/night or every other and what CD roughly. I know the best time is between Cd10 - cd17 but i worry we arent doing it every night thru those days    
I ovulate on Cd13 roughly.

Just curious really  

Jo xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jo

There's a very similar question on the voting board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48677.0.html

Although obviously we're moving on from ttc naturally, we still have one month au naturelle !

We try to have BMS every day from cd10 onwards for about a week...but if we miss a day then we don't fret...

This is what I put on the other post...

"I ovulate cd14/15 every month & we have  every day from cd10 onwards for about a week...but if we miss a day then we don't stress about it...usually keep BMS until about cd16/17...

We were told to have as much  as possible...every day or at very least every other day...my DP has good quality & quantity  so no problems with frequency 

If partners sperm count is bit low then probably best to only get jiggy every other day so allows them chance to get more quality/quantity...if lower count & have too much sex then may just be getting more semen as opposed to more sperm  Although should try not to leave too long (say longer than 3 days) cos the quality can diminish...

Sperm can live around 3-5 days whereas an egg can only live for about 12-24 hours...so always best to have a welcoming party of ready & waiting for when egg pops !" 

Good luck & take care...and hope to see you in June when you venture up here !! 

Natasha


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Glad someone asked this question!!!
We tend to have BMS at least everyother day but mostly daily from cd 10-18. Hopefully this covers the fertile period!
Good luck and have fun!!!!
Petal pie x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

I have bms every other day, can't face any more than that!!!  This is what we were doing when I got my bfp, we do it from cd 7-23 as I don't have regular cycles!  Think I would be in bits doing it any more than that!  Good luck
Strawbs xxxx


----------



## katieding (Feb 1, 2006)

hi there,

like strawbs - i try to have   every other day - currently on day 16, if we did have it everyday i don't think i would be worth a button!!

This is my first month on 50mg clomid and as I don't have regular cycles I plan to have   every other day until AF arrives - cause I have no idea when/if I will ovulate.

I have to give blood on day 21 - so i will just need to wait and see what happens.

Feeling a bit tired today and I have a numbness in my lower ab area... but no other signs of ovulation (ewm, sore boobs etc)

anyway time will tell....


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks guys (ladies!!)

I can't face it every day for over a week I must say, although do mostly. I try and have a 'welcoming party' waiting for the little egg and have been jiggy on CD14 & CD15 so hopefully that all ok, will have another bash tonight too (cd17) LOL!!    

Jo x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Every other day from cd10 till cd22 roughly!


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

We were told to do it daily, which is seemingly advised to all couples at our clinic.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

OMG daily, no chance of that in this household, why is that??  My consul said every other day is sufficient, maybe cos we don't have male factor!!!  
strawbs xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

As per my previous reply, we don't have male factor...in fact my DP has apparently excellent quality & quantity...but we were told every day, at very least every other day...if there is male factor then they advice only every other day & at very least every 3 days....


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Jo, we BMs every other day from CD10 then try and do everyday when EWCM starts until I have ovulated (which last month was approx CD18 so we BMS'd until CD20 just in case) as minxy says sperm survive approx 3 days so doing it every other day should be fine if that is comfortable for you  

Good luck


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi, we have a male factor so were advised every other day at most ,  every 3rd day would be best. Which after trying daily  during ov for nearly 2 years is a relief!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls

there are some replies on my question on the voting room too

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48897.0.html

This being our 12th clomid month we've been trying to do every day (I ov around CD17 going off a 32 day cycle, but get ovulation pains around CD12/13) but we have done CD11/12/13/14/15/17 and hopefully tonight for good measure! Normally I'd be happy with every other day but just wanted to give this month a good boost!

xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks again everyone.
We don't have any male factor either (BF has 3 children already and i had ectopic last year).
I guess the timing depends on the length of your cycle anyway - some of you have long cycles   mines 26/27.

Flower my cycle buddy!! you are doing very well this month!! fingers crossed  

BFN. Jo xx

PS. had another 'bash' Sat night   and maybe again tonight - im CD19 today. xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Go Jo!
I'm gonna get it in tonight and then hopefully we can go back to "normal" sex!!

    

xxx


----------



## Keza ! (Jan 27, 2006)

gee all this bdding !!!

we try and do it every other day all the way through cycle till about day 22 making sure we manage it between 14-20 where i usually ovulate

xx
kerrie


----------

